# Kleine Umfrage für für meine Bachelorarbeit



## MarcelS (4 Dezember 2018)

Im Rahmen  meiner Bachelorarbeit an der Fachhochschule Südwestfalen untersuche ich  Faktoren für einen Kauf von dezentralen I/O Systemen sowie die  Kundenzufriedenheit.

Ich möchte Sie bitten, die folgenden Fragen kurz zu beantworten.
Die Beantwortung der Fragen wird ca. 5 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.
Es würde mir sehr für meine Abschlussarbeit helfen.

Die Umfrage wird absolut anonym durchgeführt und es werden keine personengebundenen Daten gespeichert.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung
Marcel Schmidt

Zur Umfrage: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/3be8edf


----------



## GLT (4 Dezember 2018)

Technischer Support kommt 2x vor


----------



## MarcelS (4 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Habe ich korrigiert.


----------



## MarcelS (6 Dezember 2018)

Bisher wurden 21 Umfragen durchgeführt. Es wäre schön wenn ich zwischen 30-40 erreichen würde um ein recht repräsentatives Ergebnis zu erhalten. Vielleicht gibt es noch den einen oder anderen der teilnehmen möchte.
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Viele Grüße 
Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2018)

Habe mal "langfriste Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit" ergänzt - ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.
Kannst du das Ergbnis des ersten Teils deiner Umfrage hier veröffentlichen?

Gruß, Onkel Dagobert


----------



## MarcelS (6 Dezember 2018)

Ich warte bis zum Wochenende und dann stelle ich die Ergebnisse gerne hier zur Verfügung. 
Es gibt ein paar Tendenzen die habe ich nicht so erwartet.


----------



## MarcelS (11 Dezember 2018)

Wie versprochen sind hier die Ergebnisse:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

Wie viele haben denn teilgenommen?


----------



## MarcelS (11 Dezember 2018)

Es haben 39 Personen teilgenommen


----------



## Fireman_Frank (11 Dezember 2018)

MarcelS schrieb:


> ein recht repräsentatives Ergebnis



Ich vermute mal das hier im Forum zwar viele unterwegs sind die nachher die Komponenten einbauen, programmieren oder in Betrieb nehmen, aber eher wenige die den Krempel tatsächlich einkaufen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

> aber eher wenige die den Krempel tatsächlich einkaufen?


Direkt einkaufen vielleicht nicht, aber ich suche schon alles raus und lasse dann bestellen.


----------



## MarcelS (11 Dezember 2018)

Das stimmt absolut. Bei Investitionsgüter sind noch viele andere Personen beim Einkauf eingebunden. Daher habe ich nicht nur den Personenkreis der Implementierer (eher hier) befragt sondern auch noch andere Personenkreise.


----------

